# Einfacher Editor vs. Entwicklungsumgebung



## icarus2 (23. Mrz 2009)

Hallööleee

Zur Zeit verwende ich einen ganz primitiven Java Editor, der eigentlich kaum was kann. Es ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler Texteditor, der jedoch die Java-Syntax und Highlighting und so einhält.

Ich habe mir schon öfters überlegt auf Eclipse oder ähnliches umzusteigen. Wie ich hier höre benutzen fast alle irgendwelche Entwicklungsumgebungen. Wie mächtig und nützlich sind die?

Ich selber habe nie so eine verwendet, so dass ich wirklich alles selber coden muss und den Hintergrund auch wirklich verstehe. Kann es nicht sein, dass mit irgendwelchen Entwichklungsumgebungen das etwas verloren geht?

Wäre dankbar für ein par Meinungen und Vorschläge ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Die mächtigen Entwicklungsumgebungen sind nicht für Anfänger, sondern Profis ausgelegt, die die Hintergründe durchaus kennen. Eine IDE denkt ja nicht für dich, sie erleichtert dir nur die Arbeit.
Nicht böse gemeint, aber ich gehe so weit zu behaupten, wer professionell Java entwickelt und kein echte IDE verwendet (extrem angepasste Emacs und VI zählen da gerade noch als Grenzwertig), hat sie nicht alle.

SCM integration, Debugger, Refactoring, sophisticated search, ... sind schlicht und ergreifend unverzichtbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Mrz 2009)

kommt drauf an wieviel du programmierst und ob es nur hobby mäßig oder "professionell" ist. Wenn du lediglich einen kleinen Taschenrechner oder so programmierst, kannst du durchaus einen einfachen Texteditor verwenden. wenn du allerdings größere Sachen machst dann sind Features wie auto-completion, build system unterstützung, SCM unterstützung etc einfach nötig. Ich würde jedem der die Hintergründe versteht und mehr als nur ein paar Klassen hat eine IDE empfehlen.


----------



## icarus2 (23. Mrz 2009)

Also nicht dass das falsch rüberkam... grad sooo primitiv ist mein Java Editor auch nicht ^^

Aber ich bin jetzt gerade Eclipse am downloaden und schnuppere ma bisschen rein ;-)

Thx für die Tipps, bin natürlich immer noch offen für weitere Meinungen


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2009)

IDE nimmt dir lediglich die langweilige und monotone Arbeit ab.

IDE kann das, weil sie mit dem *Code* und nicht mit *bunten Text* arbeitet. Der Unterschied mag anfangs äußerlich nicht auffallen, aber der ist einfach so enorm, dass sich Texteditoren sehr schnell als völlig unbrauchbar herausstellen.

Hab' mal vor kurzem versucht, in einem einfachen texteditor ein kurzes Programm einzutippen... Einmal Alt+Shift+R gedrückt... nichts passiert => Schluss. Ich werde niemals wieder einfache Texteditoren benutzen, weil man damit Variablen nicht umbenennen kann. Das ist für mich schon Grund genug.


----------



## Ark (23. Mrz 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir schon öfters überlegt auf Eclipse oder ähnliches umzusteigen. Wie ich hier höre benutzen fast alle irgendwelche Entwicklungsumgebungen. Wie mächtig und nützlich sind die?


Wie mächtig so eine IDE oder überhaupt irgendein Programm ist, lese ich vorrangig an der Detailtiefe der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und der Schnittstellen nach außen ab. mplayer/mencoder und vi sind Beispiele für sehr mächtige Programme im Allgemeinen, Eclipse wäre meine Empfehlung als IDE, und diese ist sehr, sehr mächtig. Spielzeug ist das gewiss nicht, und nützlich ist sie nur, wenn man weiß, was man da tut: Eclipse denkt teilweise mit, aber keinesfalls voraus.


icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Ich selber habe nie so eine verwendet, so dass ich wirklich alles selber coden muss und den Hintergrund auch wirklich verstehe. Kann es nicht sein, dass mit irgendwelchen Entwichklungsumgebungen das etwas verloren geht?


Man muss nach wie vor formulieren können, was man anstellen will. Die IDE sorgt nur dafür, dass du diese Vorgänge nicht manuell bzw. in viele kleine Schrittchen zerlegt durchführen musst. (Erst neulich habe ich entdeckt, dass man total einfach die Reihenfolge der Methoden im Quelltext ändern kann: Im Outline einfach die Signaturen zurechtschieben - fertig.)

Bis du dich in Eclipse eingearbeitet und eingerichtet hast, können Wochen, wenn nicht Monate ins Land gehen. Aber das Arbeiten macht dann sehr viel mehr Spaß als mit Werkzeugen à la kate oder gedit.

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> (Erst neulich habe ich entdeckt, dass man total einfach die Reihenfolge der Methoden im Quelltext ändern kann: Im Outline einfach die Signaturen zurechtschieben - fertig.)


Lies bei jedem neuen Release die New and Noteworthy Seite, so bleibst du auf dem laufenden. Das mit der Outline kam AFAIR mit dem Europa Release dazu.


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

Verschoben nach "IDEs und Tools".


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe sehr, sehr lange nur mit TextPad gearbeitet. Und mache das auch heute teilweise noch, um die Codeschnipsel hier auszuprobieren: Copy, in TextPad, (die blöden, mitkopierten Zeilennummern mit einem Makro wegmachen  ) und dann Strg+1 und Strg+2 - wenn's dann nicht läuft, kopiere ich den Textbaustein mit "Poste ein compilierbares Beispiel" in die Antwort 
Hatte dann eine Zeitlang mit JBuilder gearbeitet, aber der wird nichtmehr weiterentwickelt - jetzt bin ich bei Eclipse, und ... joa, WIE wertvoll sowas wie "Referenzen Suchen" wirklich ist, merkt man, wenn man ein paar tausend Zeilen Fremd-Code warten muss, bei dem public Fields eher die Regel als die Ausnahme sind...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe sehr, sehr lange nur mit TextPad gearbeitet. Und mache das auch heute teilweise noch, um die Codeschnipsel hier auszuprobieren: Copy, in TextPad


Du kannst übrigens plain text in Eclipse in einen Source Folder pasten, dann erstellt er dir die Klasse + die benötigten Packages.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mrz 2009)

Ja, aber das Starten dauert länger (gut, das läuft sowieso meistens im Hintergrund, aber ...) und man spammt sich seinen Workspace mit Schnipseln voll ....


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber das Starten dauert länger (gut, das läuft sowieso meistens im Hintergrund, aber ...) und man spammt sich seinen Workspace mit Schnipseln voll ....


Dafür habe ich schon längst ein separates Projekt angelegt. Alle total dummen schnipsel kommen in die Klasse mit dem sprechenden Namen "_" rein, und werden dauernd überschrieben. So vermehren sich die schnipsel nicht


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2009)

Gibt auch noch die Scrapbook Page. Davon braucht man dann nur eine für alle Schnippsel die man mal eben ausprobieren möchte (oder wenn man so wie ich kaum noch in der Lage ist, funktionierenden Code fürs Forum ohne CTRL + Space zu schreiben :noe


----------



## icarus2 (24. Mrz 2009)

So, Eclipse ist jetzt ma installiert.

Auf den ersten Blick bin ich nicht so begeistert... scheint mir doch etwas kompliziert zu sein für den Afang -.-

Nun ja, ich hoffe dass ich mich nach einiger Zeit ein bisschen besser zu recht finde ^^


----------



## Marco13 (24. Mrz 2009)

Ja, wirkt im ersten Moment befremdlich: Ein Rechtsklick im Code, und es poppt ein Menü mit 30 Unterpunkten auf, von denen 15 nochmal Untermenüs sind  Aber man braucht da "nicht viele", und für die wichtigsten gibt es Hotkeys... das passt schon


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> scheint mir doch etwas kompliziert zu sein für den Afang -.-


nur nicht abschrecken lassen ... es lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Mrz 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, wirkt im ersten Moment befremdlich: Ein Rechtsklick im Code, und es poppt ein Menü mit 30 Unterpunkten auf, von denen 15 nochmal Untermenüs sind  Aber man braucht da "nicht viele", und für die wichtigsten gibt es Hotkeys... das passt schon


Das ist wohl eher ein Psychologischer Effekt. Eclipse ist wohl nicht mal halb so kompliziert wie etwa WoW oder irgendwelche abgefahrene Strategiespiele, aber weil es mehr nach Arbeit als nach Spaß aussieht, schlägt das Gehirn Alarm


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist wohl eher ein Psychologischer Effekt. Eclipse ist wohl nicht mal halb so kompliziert wie etwa WoW oder irgendwelche abgefahrene Strategiespiele, aber weil es mehr nach Arbeit als nach Spaß aussieht, schlägt das Gehirn Alarm


das ist ein Interessanter Aspekt - merke ich mir und setze das in Zukunft in Bedienoberflächen um ... aber vorher werde ich ein Patent darauf anmelden :toll:

hand, mogel


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

> das ist ein Interessanter Aspekt - merke ich mir und setze das in Zukunft in Bedienoberflächen um



Funktioniert übrigens auch in Discos, um das andere Geschlecht auf sich aufmerksam zu machen:
http://test.fragmat.de/uploads/pics/wow_front_02.jpg

Jaja, man braucht halt immer die Motivation


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert übrigens auch in Discos, um das andere Geschlecht auf sich aufmerksam zu machen:
> http://test.fragmat.de/uploads/pics/wow_front_02.jpg
> 
> Jaja, man braucht halt immer die Motivation


Versteh ich ned ???:L


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Ach ich hab jetz nur das Bsp mit World of Warcraft aufgegriffen, vonwegen 
psychologischer Effekt usw.
Dort gibt es so Leute die Belohnungen verteilen, und die erkennt man daran 
dass sie ein fettes leuchtendes Ausrufezeichen über ihrem Kopf haben.

Ist natürlich arg spackig mit so einem Cap wirklich rumzurennen, aber die Idee an
sich find ich zugegebenermassen echt lustig.


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2009)

Off Topic

>> World of Warcraft

YouTube - Warcraft Sequel Lets You Play A Character Playing Warcraft


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Mrz 2009)

Achsoo! Ja, tatsächlich... Gelbe ausrufezeichen überall... Sorry, hab's nicht sofort verstanden... Hab's ja nie gespielt, aber habe es mir mal kurz angeguggt, ob das vielleicht was wäre, um damit eine woche in den ferien totzuschlagen^^ Als ich dann gesehen hab, dass dort der gesammte Bildschirm dauernd mit 74632642983 Millionen 10x10 px großen schaltflächen :shock:und 317 irgendwelchen halbtransparenten sich überlappenden Plugin-Fensterchen;( bedeckt ist, habe ich beschlossen erstmal bei eclipse zu bleiben: ist doch wesentlich übersichtlciher^^ :autsch:

Aber was diese Kappe dann mit Discos und dem anderen Geschlecht zu tun hat verstehe ich immer noch nich... 





???:L:bahnhof:

@maki: ich hoffe es ist ein scherz, aber so sicher weiß man's ja nie^^ :toll:


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

WoWoW  erinnert mich an eine Folge von Futurma, wo es Virtua Virtua Skeeball gab.
einfach hinsetzen, helm aufsetzen, und schon denkt man, man spielt echt Virtua Skeeball. Und das ist sich einen Helm aufzusetzen und denken, man spielt Skeeball ^^


----------



## ARadauer (25. Mrz 2009)

klar ist Eclipse mächtig... 
aber... neues Projekt - neue Klasse - Run as java Appliction... so viel ist da auch nicht dabei...

ich denke jeder der schon mal über javac eine java file kompiliert hat sollte auf eine ide umsteigen... die gibt dem anfänger wirklich nicht zu viel vor... 
Code Vervollständiung, Debugging, die Naviation durch den Code, Syntax Kontrolle, Syntax highlighting, .. könnte mir nicht vorstellen ohne eclipse proffesionell zu arbeiten....


----------



## icarus2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Ja, ich werde ab jetzt denke ich alles in Eclipse coden. Bin teilweise noch etwas verwirrt mit /src und wie genau die .class und wie die .java dateien gespeichert werden und so. Aber das wird sich bestimmt noch ändern.

Meine Programme sind ja noch recht klein, aber meine kleinen Projekte werden immer grösser... das, was jetzt am laufen ist, wird zw. 700 und 1000 Zeilen lang denke ich und die nächsten Vorhaben noch länger. Ok, für euch Pros wird das sehr kurz sein, aber trotzdem ^^

Auf jeden Fall Danke für eure Meinungen und Tipps ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Alles was in einem source folder liegt (es kann auch mehrere geben um zB generierte von handgeschrieben Klassen zu trennen, oder unit tests und echte klassen zu trennen,...) wird automatisch bei jeder Änderung inkrementell kompiliert. Per default nach /bin, aber das ist nicht wirklich interessant, da es kaum einen Grund gibt sich die .class Files anzusehen.


----------



## icarus2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Also ich hätte da ne Frage zu:

Ich habe immer Probleme, wenn ich irgendwelche .java Dateien öffne, dass nachher eine Massage kommt "The selection cannot be lauched, and there are no recent launches". Was bedeutet das? Und was passiert eigentlich genau bei beim Start von Eclipse wo man irgend einen path angeben muss?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Du hast n Launch Configurations, die über den grünen Knopf mit Pfeil erreichbar sind. Im einfachsten Fall steht da nur welche Klasse mit main Methode ausgeführt werden soll. 
Geh mal auf Help -> Cheat Sheets und wähle 'create a hello world application'.
Das führt dich Schritt für Schritt beim erstellen und ausführen einer Klasse.


> "The selection cannot be lauched, and there are no recent launches".


Wenn du einfach auf den grünen Knopf drückst, versucht Eclipse in der Standardeinstellung die Launch Configuration zu nehmen, die am besten zu deiner aktuellen Selektion (du hast zB ein bestimmtes Projekt, oder eine bestimmte Klasse selektiert) passt zu starten. Lässt sich auch so umstellen, das immer die zuletzt verwendete Launch Configuration gestartet wird.


> Und was passiert eigentlich genau bei beim Start von Eclipse wo man irgend einen path angeben muss?


Damit gibst du an welchen Workspace Eclipse verwenden soll. Als ein Verzeichnis in dem alle deine Projekte gespeichert werden sollen.


----------



## icarus2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Habe grad das Tutorial angeschaut und das ist mir klar wie ich die Klasse erstelle und so.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wiso es nicht klappt, wenn ich irgend eine .java Datei aus einem Ordner öffne. Dann kommt immer die oben angezeigte Message.

Muss ich beim Start von Eclipse den path zu dieser Datei eingeben oder wie? Das ist mir absolut Schleierhaft :S


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

Was heißt öffnen? Wenn du sie per doppelklick öffnest, geht der Editor auf, richtig?


----------



## icarus2 (25. Mrz 2009)

Ich mache es immer über file.. open file. 

Oder natürlich geht das auch mit doppelklick.

Aber dann öffnet immer ein Dialog Fenster, das oben stehenden Text anzeigt.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2009)

> Ich mache es immer über file.. open file.


Nein, damit kann man externe Dateien öffnen. Alles mit dem du arbeiten willst, muss aber in deinem Workspace liegen. Wie gesagt, mach mal das Cheat Sheet durch.


----------



## icarus2 (26. Mrz 2009)

Hmm, scheint jetzt zu funktionieren ^^

Nun ja, ich hoffe mal, dass ich von jetzt an weniger Probs haben werde.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## icarus2 (29. Mrz 2009)

Titel passt zwar nicht dazu, aber dann muss ich keinen neuen Thread machen...


Wie kann ich in Eclipse eine jar-exe erstellen von einem Projekt? Habe nix im Menü gefunden.


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (29. Mrz 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich in Eclipse eine jar-exe erstellen von einem Projekt? Habe nix im Menü gefunden.



File -> Export... -> Java -> Runnable JAR file


----------



## icarus2 (29. Mrz 2009)

Danke dir ;-)


----------



## icarus2 (30. Mrz 2009)

Hab nochma ne kurze Frage... Wenn ich was Kommentiere wird der Kommentar immer gelb unterstrichen... hab nirgends was finden können womit ich das rausbringe. 

Weiss das jmd per Zufall vielleicht grad?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (30. Mrz 2009)

icarus2 hat gesagt.:


> Hab nochma ne kurze Frage... Wenn ich was Kommentiere wird der Kommentar immer gelb unterstrichen... hab nirgends was finden können womit ich das rausbringe.
> 
> Weiss das jmd per Zufall vielleicht grad?


Dann machst du dadrin wahrscheinlich rechtschreibfehler. Oder schreibst die auf Deutsch^^ Einfach auf ein markiertes wort klicken und auf "disable spell checking" klicken... DRUFKLIKN HALT! was sonst?^^


----------



## icarus2 (30. Mrz 2009)

1. Joar, die Kommentare sind Deutsch XD Aber ich glaub ich progge ab jetzt nur noch auf Englisch... sonst gibts son hässliches Denglisch.

2. Also ich find das net zum draufklicken und neee, die Rechtschreibung ist richtig


----------



## 0x7F800000 (30. Mrz 2009)

Window -> Preferences -> General-> Editors -> Text Editors -> Spelling

erster googletreffer zum thema "eclipse check spelling"
Eclipse: Catch Those Spelling Errors
wo hast du denn gesucht^^ ?:noe:


----------



## icarus2 (30. Mrz 2009)

Ich wusste nicht genau wonach ich googlen soll ^^

Nun ja, jetzt weiss ich zumindest wo die optionen sind.

Dangööööö ;-)


----------



## icarus2 (27. Apr 2009)

Nur so als kleine Rückmeldung:

Ich finde Eclipse eine abolut geniale IDE. Am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man so viel machen kann halt. Auch jetzt stellen viele Funktionen noch immer ein Rätsel für mich dar, macht aber nix, vieles kenne ich mittlerweile. Aber für grössere Projekte ist die IDE super. Man hat viel bessere Übersicht und alles.

==> Bin gut beraten worden ;-)


----------



## xote (27. Apr 2009)

Eclipse And Java Video Tutorials

Da wird die Eclipse IDE imho sehr schön erklärt.


----------



## icarus2 (27. Apr 2009)

Jup, da hab ich mir auch schon par Dinge angeschaut.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## bronks (28. Apr 2009)

xote hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse And Java Video Tutorials
> 
> Da wird die Eclipse IDE imho sehr schön erklärt.


Danke! Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit, daß jemand Antiwerbung postet. 



> Key features of all tutorials:
> 
> 1. Use latest Eclipse version 3.3 (Europa). ...



Eclipse hat immer das Problem, daß man keine brauchbaren Dokus findet. Das Internet ist zugemüllt mit alten, defekten und nicht funktionierenden Dokus, Tuts und sonstwas. Selbst das was man auf den Eclipseseiten selbst findet passt nicht zum aktuellen Softwarestand.


----------



## tfa (28. Apr 2009)

Als Anfänger-Tutorial reicht das alle mal. Seit Version 3.3 hat sich in dem Bereich nicht so viel geändert.


----------



## bronks (28. Apr 2009)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Als Anfänger-Tutorial reicht das alle mal. Seit Version 3.3 hat sich in dem Bereich nicht so viel geändert.


Das schon, aber es gibt Sachen wo sich alle paar Tage etwas ändert und die Doku schon seit Jahren niemand angefasst hat.


----------



## tfa (28. Apr 2009)

Alle paar Tage? Benutzt du die nightly Builds?


----------

